

Mark Zuckerberg's work desk. Check the video. - dirtyaura
http://mashable.com/2010/12/05/mark-zuckerberg-60-minutes/

======
nkassis
"Do you want to own the whole internet?"

That question is right up there with the tubes analogy. She should ask that
question to the CEO of Comcast.

~~~
rokhayakebe
He didn't say no.

~~~
storborg
He didn't say no, because the question backs him into a corner where answering
either yes or no implies things he doesn't want to imply.

------
MikeCapone
Has HN had a thread where people share pics of their desks/work environments?

That would be interesting (at least to me).

~~~
dsantos
maybe this one <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1507695>

------
tzury
Remember this great article on the NYT (Zuck's most Valuable Friend)?

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/business/03face.html>

    
    
        A few minutes later, Mr. Zuckerberg, Facebook’s co-
        founder and chief executive, walks into the company’s
        headquarters here, says a few hellos and heads to a 
        conference room where he and Ms. Sandberg huddle for 
        an hour. The two executives end the week the same 
        way, with a closed-door meeting on Friday afternoon. 
        They discuss products, strategy, deals, personnel — 
        and each other.
    

Given he has no office of his own, it makes sense that they hold their daily
meeting in the conference room rather in his or her office.

------
FluidDjango
Where are Mike, Morley, Bradley? Even Rooney? Sorry but I could hardly believe
this was from 60 minutes: with the OverTheTop "reporter" lady. "The ___whole_
__internet [exuberant smiley face]?"

------
wildmXranat
The question "Do you want to conquer all of he internet?" sounds like a line
sprung straight out of Die Hard 4 movie script. >_>

------
liamk
2 mackbooks on his desk -- why not a macbook + a mac desktop (iMac/Mac Pro)?

~~~
dmix
Also missing is a monitor and a mouse.

I doubt much real work gets done at that desk.

~~~
PedroCandeias
On the contrary. A laptop with a small screen and decent trackpad (like the
Air) is perfect to focus on whatever you need to work on at the moment. For
some people (me included), having extra tools or real estate just makes it
easy to find distractions instead of working.

------
sandyc
yeah somehow I doubt that is his office :P

------
rokhayakebe
The 60 minutes interview
[http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7120522n&tag=rela...](http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7120522n&tag=related;photovideo)

